# Alternative Captcha Gone



## Darwen_Fox (May 8, 2020)

Up until today I've been able to use the Alternative Captcha option on the login screen, but that option now seems to be gone. I block script, and I don't want to allow google, which you have to to use their Captcha. Is this a permanent change or just temporary?


----------



## Thribs (May 9, 2020)

I've thought about deleting my account due to ethical reasons for some time, but this Captcha thing may be the last straw.


----------



## slothpuck (May 9, 2020)

Not sure why the old method has been removed at all. Although maybe a sandbox for the browser might possibly help?

SP


----------



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2020)

We are testing captcha methods in an attempt to dissuade botting from happening.


----------



## jenough (May 10, 2020)

I just did five and then seven captchas in a row, painfully, and it didn't even let me log in.

Yes I am using TOR.

=(


----------



## Darwen_Fox (May 11, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> We are testing captcha methods in an attempt to dissuade botting from happening.


Ok thanks for responding. It would be really great to bring back the old method, or any one that doesn't rely on 3rd parties (especially companies like Google which track for advertising etc.), but I also understand if the old one was letting in bots. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## jenough (May 14, 2020)

I just did about seven captchas. It took about two minutes to log in.

I think it was yesterday or Monday that I gave up after five of the long annoying fade-in captchas. Those are the worst.

Having to wait 2-5 minutes every day with no way of knowing how much trouble I'm going to have to go through JUST TO LOG IN is painful.

I ask admins and staff to use TOR for a month. Then you will understand.


----------



## jenough (May 20, 2020)

Nine captchas today. I think I made it angry when I correctly identified a troly/tram as being not a bus.


----------



## jenough (May 27, 2020)

Just did 22 captchas and still can't log in. I'll come here and complain while I wait for those slllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww loading images of fire hydrants.


----------



## jenough (May 29, 2020)

"Verification process failed, please try again."

"Error encountered with reCAPTCHA.
Please reload the page and try again."

I'm 30-some captchas in.


----------



## jenough (May 29, 2020)

38 later

"Verification process failed, please try again."


----------



## jenough (May 29, 2020)

Verification process failed, please try again.


----------



## jenough (May 29, 2020)

Please stop abusing me?


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

jenough said:


> Verification process failed, please try again.


The only think spamming is verified to get you is a ban.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 29, 2020)

jenough said:


> Please stop abusing me?



I suspect the use of TOR might be the issue.  If you wish to continue to use that, it's your choice.  Beyond that, I suggest not using TOR for at least a few log-ins, and file a trouble ticket on the main site under the 'Report a Bug' category.  But continuing to spam this thread will likely not result in any resolution, especially without trying to log in without using TOR.


----------

